# Apisto cacatuoides spawning and fry



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello everyone! Just wanted to share some pics of my apisto. spawn and fry raising. Also need some advice. I finally got done with raising my Peacock Gudgeons to the point where they were big enough to introduce into the community tank - Ended up with only around 9 that got to 1-2cm size - but they should make it now. I moved on to breeding my Apisto C. triple red which had spawned a few times but in the community tank so eggs were lost. 

Onto the pics and the set-up. I got a 7.5gallon rimless to replace my cracked 9gallon fluval flex. Added a cave made from a 1.5" pipe (which she spawned in), some drift wood that had some cave like holes, and a tacky castle with a cave.









They got busy pretty quickly, and when I noticed her hiding in the cave I tried some flash photography to figure out what's going on. Here you can barely make out the mass of eggs on the upper wall of the cave.










Now this was kind of interesting - about 4 days ago I tried taking another flash picture and noticed that the eggs were gone - and it didn't look like anything was left in the cave - the pipe is corrugated however so there's no way I could see into the grooves. Mom was still guarding it so I left it alone. 

This morning I saw that mom had come out of the cave and behold....

















Free swimming fry! Here's a pic of the dad BTW for reference.










On to the questions - my original intent was to leave the parents as is - and remove the fry after about 4 weeks. I have read that it's best to leave the fry raising to the mom. I intend on feeding them BBS (just starting to hatch those so a day or two away) and in the mean time my soil-less grindal worm culture allows me to harvest some baby grindal worms so I've been putting those in. Would like to hear some opinions on what the best options are:
1. Relocate all fry into a hanging breeding tank in the same tank
2. Relocate Dad into the main community tank and allow mom to raise fry by herself for the next 4 weeks, before relocating her to the main tank.

I used option 1 for my peacock gudgeons who spawned 3 times before I surrendered and put them back into the main tank - they just would not stop spawning...I like keeping the fry contained because I'm still working with a large volume of water for stability, but at the same time ensuring that most of the food is consumed and not spread all over the tank. Appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pictures of the Gudgeons? If you're looking to take pictures inside a cave on between rocks, using an endoscope works great. Here's a link to a cheap one on Amazon:

Wireless Endoscope, 1080P Waterproof Borescope 5.5MM WiFi Snake Inspection Camera Semi-Rigid Endoscope Camera for Android and iOS air Duct Cleaning Tools Waterproof Household Sewer borescope (11.5FT) : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Sure - this is one of the parents









and this is one of the newest batch of fry


----------

